# Money



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Hi, Whats the best way to take money with us , i don't what to carry heaps on us. What is the best way do this , when we come to live. I know this a silly question.
thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

use your atm card til you open a bank account in dubai and then transfer your money


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

wandabug said:


> use your atm card til you open a bank account in dubai and then transfer your money


Thanks , if possible try keep away from it. A safe would be handy where we land.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

what flight are you arriving on.. I´ll come meet you and help carry the cash..


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

eastern star said:


> Thanks , if possible try keep away from it. A safe would be handy where we land.


There is no urgency to open an overseas acct like somebody said just use the ATM card.
The benefits of a Dubai/offshore acct is that most of the accom is paid for with post dated chqs, so the ability to be able to write local chqs is an advantage unless your company are paying for your accom.


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

skibanff said:


> There is no urgency to open an overseas acct like somebody said just use the ATM card.
> The benefits of a Dubai/offshore acct is that most of the accom is paid for with post dated chqs, so the ability to be able to write local chqs is an advantage unless your company are paying for your accom.


Hi thanks . I spoken to couple off shore banks and they where most helpful. Just getting things on stand by. If this flys with this company. So how do company pay in the 1st few months then , by doggy chqs or cash?.


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

mayotom said:


> what flight are you arriving on.. I´ll come meet you and help carry the cash..


Hey no probs , you can't miss me i'll be the shinny one.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

eastern star said:


> Hi thanks . I spoken to couple off shore banks and they where most helpful. Just getting things on stand by. If this flys with this company. So how do company pay in the 1st few months then , by doggy chqs or cash?.


What are doggy cheques??? :confused2:

You should open a local account to receive your salary, which is usally paid by bank transfer. You will require a local account for this, to pay your rent, DEWA etc as this will be expected in UAE Dirhams. Once you have some cash you should then open an offshore account.

Do NOT close your UK bank account. Keep it running as you'd have terrible trouble opening one on your return.

-


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pay*



eastern star said:


> Hi thanks . I spoken to couple off shore banks and they where most helpful. Just getting things on stand by. If this flys with this company. So how do company pay in the 1st few months then , by doggy chqs or cash?.


You can be paid into your uk bank account.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

why would someone working and living in Dubai want to be paid into UK account?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

skibanff said:


> You can be paid into your uk bank account.


Very bad advice. UAE Dirhams cannot be paid to a UK bank account. If a company agreed to pay into a UK account in Sterling, the poster would lose out on the exchange rate both going in and then having to withdraw it later.

-


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Very bad advice. UAE Dirhams cannot be paid to a UK bank account. If a company agreed to pay into a UK account in Sterling, the poster would lose out on the exchange rate both going in and then having to withdraw it later.
> 
> -


Elphaber if they do not have an overseas account on arrival then they can do this, I think you need to read full posts. Some people do not want a dubai acct and sometimes overseas accts take a little longer to open depending who you want to bank with. Also some companies pay in Dollars and GBP directly into offshore accts.
I was not suggesting somebody be paid in AED converted to Sterling permanemntly, it was just a stop gap while they find their feet, I am well aware of currency inflation/deflation, but it was only a simple question they asked.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

skibanff said:


> Elphaber if they do not have an overseas account on arrival then they can do this, I think you need to read full posts. Some people do not want a dubai acct and sometimes overseas accts take a little longer to open depending who you want to bank with. Also some companies pay in Dollars and GBP directly into offshore accts.
> I was not suggesting somebody be paid in AED converted to Sterling permanemntly, it was just a stop gap while they find their feet, I am well aware of currency inflation/deflation, but it was only a simple question they asked.
> !


You said that a person _could be paid to their UK bank account_. That was your full post! Perhaps you ought to qualify what you are trying to say as you r comments were very misleading? 

So what people don't want local account? Anyone can open a simple bank account on arrival, even if they do not have residency. A local account is required unless you want to incur charges every time you withdraw Dirhams from an account.

-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

why wouldn't the poster want a Dubai account, even on a visit visa you can open a savings account to pay money into until you get res visa and can open a cheque account. I have a Dubai a/cand an off shore account but I cannot imagine not having a dirham cheque a/c here.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> why wouldn't the poster want a Dubai account, even on a visit visa you can open a savings account to pay money into until you get res visa and can open a cheque account. I have a Dubai a/cand an off shore account but I cannot imagine not having a dirham cheque a/c here.


Exactly wandabug.  Practicality dictates that a local account is required.

-


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Hi im over here . thanks for you replys so far keep it coming. I don't want to be running to atm every 5mins. But if you have to fork out for things in the 1st few weeks it can be a drag. As for banks in the uk i will leave enough for my morgages. But i can't expect the company do everthing for us , the 1st few months be ok . But after that i can't image what they may say?.


----------

